# What do you think?



## thayne_1 (Jul 7, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SOUTH-BEND-...200?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d0e0433b8

Don't care for the color. Tell me what you think.

- - - Updated - - -

Forgot to ask what would it take to install a quick change gear box and a threading dial ?


----------



## macrnr (Jul 7, 2013)

thayne_1 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SOUTH-BEND-...200?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d0e0433b8
> 
> Don't care for the color. Tell me what you think.
> 
> ...



Are you close enough to go look at it? There are a lot articles on how to purchase a used lathe on the web. I would read one of those articles and then go look at it with cash in hand. If it checks out, might be worth buying. Does it have all of the change gears? It looks nice, price is reasonable. Adding a gear box is quite a project. Finding one might be the bigger project. Threading dial is easy.


----------



## jamie76x (Jul 7, 2013)

I try not to buy anything that has been repainted.

Slapping ugly pain on a machine does not = restoration.
It doesnt look like a bad machine, but with no quick change gear box I would not want it taking up space in my shop.
I think you can do better than that for the money. If it was $900 or a grand, maybe. Keep in mind that you need equipment to move that. If you are going to add the expense of moving something, it might as well be a better machine.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jul 7, 2013)

I agree with Jamie- no quick change gearbox is a big negative for that size machine.  
Actually pretty strange!  I've never seen a 14 inch lathe without a quick change box.  I wonder what happened to it?  I doubt it didn't have one.

I wouldn't give them more than half that unless it had pretty mint ways etc.  Then it MIGHT be worth finding a QCGB and repainting again!  Hah


Bernie


----------



## macrnr (Jul 7, 2013)

I suspect quality machines are are to find in your neck of the woods. A quick change gear box is nice, but not an absolute necessity. Just my opinion....


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jul 7, 2013)

macrnr said:


> I suspect quality machines are are to find in your neck of the woods. A quick change gear box is nice, but not an absolute necessity. Just my opinion....



I agree, except for that price!  



Bernie


----------



## rafe (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't see a sliding gear either ....maybe special order? I like the colors for some reason it seems to work....There are signs of my lathe being previously yellow....
yellow alone would not work...for 1500 I'd expect a lot of tooling and accessories although it's still a lot of Lathe. Those ways look iffy near the chuck....


----------



## thayne_1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the good info. Ill pass on this one.


----------



## rafe (Jul 9, 2013)

shawn said:


> It must be my location because I would have been knocking on the guys door with the money spilling out of my pockets for that lathe. I'm curious rafe, what did you see in the photos that made you say the ways looked iffy? I thought the ways were in above average shape for the age of the lathe.



Hi Shawn, The last two photos are the ones that make me wonder about the ways. There are some spots that look like ridges and gouges hard to tell from the photos , but I'd want to inspect or at least get assurances ...they might be fine.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jul 9, 2013)

thayne_1 said:


> Thanks for all the good info. Ill pass on this one.



I might not pass if the machine is geographically convenient , but I would just make an offer considering the points made above.  

Bernie


----------



## NEL957 (Sep 15, 2013)

Just a little bright.


----------



## NEL957 (Sep 15, 2013)

A quick change gear box is not necessary, but when you change the gear a few times, you would change your mind. And money wise I would not pay more than a third of what an A model goes for. But it id a B model, that is worth something. Less of a conversion it you decided to convert to an "A".


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Sep 15, 2013)

It just crossed my mind that what I said doesn't make sense.  If someone removed the gearbox, the leadscrew would have had to be replaced.  Obviously, it DID come this way.  Hmm.


Bernie


----------

